# Aviary size for a Bengal??



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey guys I've found a mentor and am starting to do the LANTRA award as I've always loved birds of prey and owls mainly!
I'm slowly researching and I'd love to get an aviary set up well before I get the bird (I aim to get the bird next year September time giving me enough time to learn!) 
My question is what sort of size aviary are we speaking for a single Bengal, he'll be flown everyday for about two-four hours!
Also just any general advice and pics would be immense!!

Thanks a lot!
Luke


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Bumpdeeeeebump


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

There is no set aviary size for any bird really, just as much space as you can offer (that being said owls are not the most active birds, and will spend most of the time just sitting in a favourite spot). Legal minimum is enough to spread the wings, but practical minimum I would say at least 3 wingbeats, meaning the bird can take off from one end of the aviary, flap its wings 3 times in normal flight before it reaches the other end. For a Bengal I guess thats around 3 or 4 metres(isn). However, there should be no reason to aim for minimum, the bigger the better as, despite your flying, most of the exercise will take place in the aviary (even more so with owls, being active at night) Also, 2 to 4 hours per day sounds great, but in practice, I assume you will not be attempting to hunt with it, so the flying will just be for enjoyment and exercise, flying perch to glove, maybe chasing a drag lure. Once trained the actual flight doesn't take that long, each pass probably only being a few seconds, depending on distance, and feeding the bird on each one. no mater how small you might chop your food, you feed it for 4 hours every few seconds it won't be coming back! Point being, giving as much exercise as possible is great, but it won't actually be in flight for that long, so with the best will in the world, it will be spending the vast majority of the time perched in the aviary.


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks so much mate! I've currently started a year long course with falconry beginning with the LANTRA, unfortunately my mentor doesn't cover owls at all  whilst I'd love a redtail and love flying them where I live there isn't too much prey and there's lots of power lines and trees I don't feel confident flying a hunting bird there- I've actually decided to rescue a disabled barn owl as well as getting a bird to fly 
Thanks again dude


----------

